# [Help] Avocado tank alignment



## Vino1718 (10/11/16)

Hi guys. 

I changed to the frosted glass tube last night but now the tank is not properly aligned like it was before.

See pics. 

Any advice?


----------



## Vino1718 (10/11/16)

anyone?


----------



## Silver (10/11/16)

Hi @Vino1718 
I dont know if i understand the problem. I have also dismantled my avo24 but when i put it back together i didnt notice if the alignment had changed. In any event, i dont think it would affect my vape as long as its still works.

Is yours working?


----------



## blujeenz (10/11/16)

Is it threaded on properly?
I gather the glass lip is peeking out from under the top SS section, hard to see where else alignment probs might be.


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (10/11/16)

I assume he means that the tilt direction for single coil builds has changed. happens to my avos on the pico sometimes too. 

@Vino1718, please try inserting a pair of long nose pliers into your juice holes for added leverage, you may be a quarter turn out. do this when the atty is not on the mod or you may risk the possibility of not being able to get it off again later. if it does not tighten any further, back it off a quarter turn, the seals will be able to handle the slight loosening. just make sure it's tight enough so that you don't end up dismantling every time you try to remove tank from mod. good luck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vino1718 (10/11/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @Vino1718
> I dont know if i understand the problem. I have also dismantled my avo24 but when i put it back together i didnt notice if the alignment had changed. In any event, i dont think it would affect my vape as long as its still works.
> 
> Is yours working?


 It is working but the coil is now facing another way.


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (10/11/16)

Also, if that doesn't work, try adding a tiny spacer between mod and atty. I think a small rubber o-ring or piece of cardboard will help.


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (10/11/16)

How many degrees are you out?


----------



## Silver (10/11/16)

Vino1718 said:


> It is working but the coil is now facing another way.



Ok, I know what you mean!

Reonauts know this all too well. The airhole must point upward when you toot. We use different thickness o-rings at the base of the 510 to control where the airhole ends up once tightened. And on the new adjustable 510 Reos you can adjust the 510 to control that as well.

I never really noticed that with the Avo because it has airholes on both sides and i keep them both open even if in single coil mode. Then before I toot i just hold the mod so that the airholes are on either side, not up and down - if that makes sense.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vino1718 (10/11/16)

Atsbitscrisp said:


> I assume he means that the tilt direction for single coil builds has changed. happens to my avos on the pico sometimes too.
> 
> @Vino1718, please try inserting a pair of long nose pliers into your juice holes for added leverage, you may be a quarter turn out. do this when the atty is not on the mod or you may risk the possibility of not being able to get it off again later. if it does not tighten any further, back it off a quarter turn, the seals will be able to handle the slight loosening. just make sure it's tight enough so that you don't end up dismantling every time you try to remove tank from mod. good luck.



F&%$ I just cracked my glass

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## rabbitneko (10/11/16)

Vino1718 said:


> F&%$ I just cracked my glass



I've cracked my moonshot class when it was too tight. It's a horrible feeling


----------



## Vino1718 (10/11/16)

rabbitneko said:


> I've cracked my moonshot class when it was too tight. It's a horrible feeling



Damn OCD of mine


----------



## RichJB (10/11/16)

Several folks have complained of the Avo alignment on mods. I can't say it's ever bothered me. I run mine on a 60W iStick which is kinda oval shaped. So it's easy to shift the mod's position in the hand so that the single coil is facing down when holding the mod horizontal to facilitate wicking. If the Fire button is at the bottom, I fire it with my thumb. If it's at the top, I fire with my forefinger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaZa05 (11/11/16)

At the bottom of the base is a geekvape logo . That must align slightly to the right of the first hole where the ceramic block goes in. That should align your coil perfectly in line for the tipping on the other side. Let me know if this make sense I can take pictures later, the Avo is at home for today


----------



## deoniphone3 (11/11/16)

What mod is that the istick pico, im looking at geting a new tank but dont know what fits on the istick pico because of the limited space

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vino1718 (11/11/16)

deoniphone3 said:


> What mod is that the istick pico, im looking at geting a new tank but dont know what fits on the istick pico because of the limited space
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Avocado Genesis RTA from ohmmyecig. They still have in stock.


----------



## deoniphone3 (11/11/16)

Does it fit on the pico

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (11/11/16)

deoniphone3 said:


> Does it fit on the pico
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


No, the one they have seems to be 24mm dia and only 22mm fit the Pico.
They do have a Serpent mini in 22mm which is another good alternative to the Avo.
http://www.ohmmyecig.co.za/product/serpent-mini/
http://www.ohmmyecig.co.za/product/serpent-mini/
Best post your request in the "who has stock" thread so all vendors can answer.


----------



## deoniphone3 (11/11/16)

Im strugiling to find a good tank for dual or single coils for pico but thanx 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vino1718 (12/11/16)

deoniphone3 said:


> Does it fit on the pico
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Yes its 22mm Avocado. I bought it from them and refered another forum member. I can pm you the owners number. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vino1718 (12/11/16)

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## deoniphone3 (12/11/16)

Thanx will do so

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## LynkedZA (31/12/16)

Dont ever use the pliers the rubber orings will pop before the glass cracks just take it off and try putting it back on after rotating it further if you cracked the glass you went way too tight


----------

